# Fess up!how many bettas do u hav?



## mish (Dec 30, 2010)

My apologies if there is a forum for this already!

So! How many bettas does everyone have, just how much of a crazy fish lady\man are you?
I'll go first
Males: 4
Females: 0 .... Yet!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lets see:

15 males
17 females
9 unsexed fry

more on the way...hopefully sometime today.......the male has an amazing nest.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

9 females
2 males 
7 fry


----------



## Kitdae (Nov 29, 2010)

2 males ^^:
not allowed to have any more while im living with my parents lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

8 Males
1 Female (It might change very soon though! I'm still looking for sorority girls!)


----------



## mish (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr vampire- super exciting Babies!
Kitdae- At least u have people stopping u getting ur hands too full, I'm sure ur lil guys don't wanna share ur attentions anyway.

I'm t worst at naming my boys. My pink freckled veil tail's name is mish. Just cause he deserves more than Fish


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

3 males!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

5 males
3 females

(you can see in my signature lol)


----------



## fredythefish (Nov 29, 2010)

2 males- Jasper and Fredy
1 female- Trudy.. my little girl's growing up :,(

guess i should change my signature lol


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

7 males
3 females


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

four males, two females. and, i want more! lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

My signature also states how many lol...

4 Males
5 Females

The amounts increase all the time! I'm prob gonna add another female to the sorority tank..


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Just 1 male.

I want to get an AB pair of HMPK to breed this year.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

2 males, 1 female. I will be getting another male this week, though!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

1 male.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

8 adult males
2 adult females
4 juvineile males
11 juvenile females (possibly some un-sexed males)
15 unsexed fry

I also have 1 male wild Betta smaragdina.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

1 Male, I'll be getting a second male in a week (once my 10 gallon is established to my satisfaction).

I've also convinced my mom to get a boy for herself. Not that much convincing was needed. I brought mine home for the holidays and she fell in love.

I think the industry should get a slogan: "Bettya can't keep just one!"


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

2 males and 1 female.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

6 females.
7 males.
ATM, anyway. Two boys are leaving; they're temporary houseguests.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

4 males.
And 3 unsexed fry (maybe 2 males , 1 female)


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My number just went up 1. I just came home with a beautiful turquoise VT boy with my Petsmart gift card


----------



## k9m8c78 (Dec 23, 2010)

1 male at home in a 5 gallon and 1 female at work in a heated 1 gallon.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

3 males
6 females

I am going to breed soon so much more on the way!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I only have 1 male  I've got no access to pet stores, so it'll only be the one for a while... *sigh*


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

In total: 195


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

2 males

0 females (But once my tank finishes cycling, 5 females)


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

2 Males 
1 feamle


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

FleetFish - WHOA! LOL That's incredible !

Gotta update sig...Currently I'm at....

7 females (one not in the sorority)
and
14 males.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

No! I meant in the thread  If it were 195 I'd faint, ten is enough, lol


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

FF - LLOLOL OK I was like Daaang that's a whole house of tanks!!! haha it would be cool to have
though...with like, an automatic water change system thingy or mass filter.


----------



## Velio (Dec 4, 2010)

I have two males, one is a veiltail named Spectre and the other is a halfmoon named Otacon.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

3 boys for now, though lately I;ve been itching to start up a sorority again...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

1 Male
1 Female


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

1 Female, though eventually that'll change once I get my sorority up and running... and eventually I will have some more guys...


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Females = 18
Males = 26 

A ton of betta fry and Guppy fry

Oh and 4 Betta Unimaculatas


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I now have 1 girl and 3 boys. Check out the picture section to see my new boy! He's gorgeous!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was right..add about 20-40 to that count. They should hatch tonight.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

1 Male...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

6 males and 4 females. I'm hoping to add 2 more soon.


----------



## mish (Dec 30, 2010)

That's it guys, I need to ban myself from this site cause its making my betta fingers itch and my credit card flinch!
Seriously I so badly want to start a sorority now! I need females back in my life! 

I can't afford this hobby yet. In terms of cash as well as time! 

But am I going to stop? Prolly not- Bettas are like men, can't live with them, can't flush them down the loo when they give u hell!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

4 males
5 females

xD but the thing is that happened in about 2 days, yay Petco and christmas money.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

1 male and 1 female hope to get another female soon


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I have three males right now.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

One Lil lucky boy.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Currently 
9 males
11 females
2 juvineile females
4 juvineile males
Betta rescues
5 males
3 females
-----
just sold 11 juvineiles 7 males, 4 females
3 new females on their way 
2 new pairs on their way=fry

note: its gotten to the point that i dont even have to ask my mother if i can get another betta, just as long as i buy it and i have the room for it.


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

1 Adult Male (HM) - Ulmo
1 Adult Female - Muriel


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

2 males!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

1 male


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

7 females, 5 males. Do the math.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

4 Males


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I have 3 males and 1 female and at this moment I am planning on getting another male


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

12 males, 6 females :3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 7 males
3-2.5 gallons
1-10 gallon divided
1-5 gallon
1-15 gallon with Stahl in there all by himself (he loves it!)


I did have 8, but I gave Teeden to a friend.


----------

